# burning software unter gnome

## linuxfan132

Hallo, könnt ihr mir mal verraten, welche Brennsoftware es unter gnome und xfce gibt! K3b ist ja leider nur für KDE...

----------

## Anarcho

Ich benutze unter XFCE4 k3b, da die gtk-awendungen die ich kenne einfach nicht rankommen.

Es gibt für gnome: gtoaster, aber der hat ein paar probleme mit IDE-Brennern (da man ja keine SCSI-Emulation mehr braucht)

Sonst gibt es noch xcdroaster

aber leider kommt nichts an k3b ran. 

Vielleicht werde ich auf die Konsole ausweichen...

----------

## Linuxpeter

Für Gnome gibt es auch noch gnomebaker, ähnlich wie k3b.

Befindet sich aber in der Entwicklung - einiges geht schon, einiges noch nicht.

----------

## Syges

Ich benutze K3B unter Gnome funktioniert ohne probleme!

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Ich bin bis jetzt mit den Nautilus-burn-plugin immer ausgekommen, aber ich brenne auch zugegebenermassen nur kreuznormale Daten CD's und DVD's. Nur wegen einer Applikation die (für k3b benötogten) kde-libs am Klumpfuß zu haben konnte ich bis jetzt vermeiden.

----------

## Neo_0815

Graveman.

MfG

----------

## Fibbs

Auch ich kenne kein NICHT-qt-basiertes Tool, das in der Bedienung so nett aufgemacht ist wie k3b. Allerdings - wenn k3b nicht funktioniert, so wie es bei mir der Fall ist, man nicht dauernd CDs brennt und nicht unbedingt das Klickibunti braucht, kommt man mit cdrecord, cdrdao und growisofs sowie mkisofs ganz gut zurecht. Für die Shell gibt es dann nauch noch bashburn, was im Endeffekt eine zusammengefasste Bash-UI für die Kommandozeilentools bringt. Ich selbst habe bashburn nur einmal vor längerer Zeit angetestet, es sah aber recht vielversprechend aus.

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## sOuLjA

kannst ja mal nero testen  :Wink: 

http://www.nero.com/de/NeroLINUX.html

ich benutz es seit paar tagen und finds super

----------

## aZZe

Ich kann nur sagen Graveman ist genial. Chic in GTK2....mehr brauch man nicht.

----------

## nikaya

Brasero aka Bonfire ist für Gnome und soll ziemlich gut sein.

Ich nutze selber aber auch nur K3B,ist halt das momentan beste und als KDE-User sowieso.

----------

## b3cks

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Brasero aka Bonfire ist für Gnome und soll ziemlich gut sein.
> 
> Ich nutze selber aber auch nur K3B,ist halt das momentan beste und als KDE-User sowieso.

 

Bonfire sieht ja sehr interessant aus! Mal gucken, wann die SW als stable markiert wird.

Derzeit reicht mir noch GnomeBaker.

----------

## aZZe

Brasero ist mal richtig chic und für gnome! Ich finds geil.

----------

